# XXIV TIPA AWARDS (2014)



## JacaRanda (Apr 24, 2014)

I was looking at the good old Canon rumor mill so I could get excited about another delay in the announcement of the 7d mkII. 

Never heard of TIPA before (ROOKIE)! Two lenses on the list - one professional and one expert. How about a never had debate on those two words??????

TIPA - TECHNICAL IMAGE PRESS ASSOCIATION - This year's awards


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah...the TIPA awards recognize the last 12 months worth of new product introductions. The categories are interesting, and I think the folks at TIPA have a good finger on the pulse as to exactly HOW they categorize the products. Like the NEW Canon 200-400mm L_series with its in-built accessory 1.4x converter; the lens has been almost a decade in design, aiming at the Nikon 200-400mm AF-S VR G in the "Best Professional DSLR Lens" category. The new Tamron 150-600mm is in the "Best Expert DSLR" lens category winner. The new Fujinon XF 10-24mm R OIS lens was awarded "Best CSC Expert Lens". The Zeiss Touit series was the winner in the "Bests CSC Prime Lens" category. Sigma's new 18-200mm OS lens was "Best Entry Level DSLR Lens".

The magazine writers and editors that form TIPA have a pretty good idea of WHO and HOW this stuff appeals. I think the way they break things down makes a lot of sense.


----------

